# Piranha Eye Infection??



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

What is this all about?? I don't know how long it has been this way as I don't inspect my fish all the time, but I know for sure it has been less than 48hours..... Water change/cleaning was done a little over a week ago and I added a little bit of salt like normal. Other than that, nothing is different. And there is only one out of six that look like this...

I should note however that I lost my Pleco about a week abo too. This is what prompted the tank cleaning. I found him at the bottom of the tank and covered in what looked like white dust that was also a little stringy.


----------



## SvTpLYa (Sep 11, 2006)

that white dust was from ur Ps partyin a lil to hard haha one dude is still feelin it lol naw man im kidding thats wierd talk about some crazy eyes


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

That is definitely pop eye.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Popeye ...I would do a 25% water change then add melafix and salt for around a week.


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

What is it from, and how bad is it??

Note: It's gone now.


----------

